# I'll draw your dreams!



## smileyhead (Dec 22, 2016)

migles said:


> @smileyhead hey! how about a thread where gbatempers tell their dreams and you draw them for lulz?


So yeah, I'm doing this now, for some reason.
Thanks to @migles for the idea!

*Rules:*

Keep it short.
Only post your own dreams.

NSFW is allowed, but I'll censor it (obviously).


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2016)

When I was a kid I once dreamt of being on the sky, clouds were big plataforms and I was jumping on them chasing Santa with is stupid bag on his back, he was running away didn't want to give me a dream cast

BTW it was one of those foggy days, so sky was whitey


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 22, 2016)

migles said:


> When I was a kid I once dreamt of being on the sky, clouds were big plataforms and I was jumping on them chasing Santa with is stupid bag on his back, he was running away didn't want to give me a dream cast
> 
> BTW it was one of those foggy days, so sky was whitey


----------



## Mazamin (Dec 22, 2016)

i am standing on top of a hill. / there are mountains in the distance / the wheat is golden and so is the air. the sky is golden. / the wind is warm. / suddenly, somewhere far out in the field, a shadow rises from the ground. a towering, monstrous shape / it looked so dark and heavy / and its arms were so long compared to its legs / and it was covered in fur / oily black fur / it was so massive. massive enough it had its own gravity. when i say massive i don’t only mean big. i mean weighted. it looked so strong and slow / and then it dropped onto all fours / and fucking started running so fast / towards me / that it almost became flat. like a shadow / and i turned around and ran. and my family was in a car behind me, and i was trying to get into the drivers seat / but the door wouldnt close / and the fucking. the abomination reached the top of the hill and then the side of the car, and i managed to close the door but its face was in the window / and its face / had no fur. its face was human / on this disproportionately huge body / this small, gruesomely smiling human face, that i didnt recognize / and it made me hallucinate. / i knew we were “safe” in the car (it couldn’t come in unless invited in. this is a pact little i made with all the monsters) / but / it made me see things. it made me think that it smashed a fist through the window / and maya screamed and leaned forward into the front of the car / and the monster just. stuck two fingers into her forehead. piercing through her skull / and pulled out her fucking spine through the hole / and i saw that motion / over and over / and over / maybe six times in quick succession. and i couldnt wake up / and her spine was hanging out of her fucking forehead / i have no idea / how my brain / came up with such a vivid and horrifying image / it felt so disgustingly real / and then i “woke up” in the dream, and the monster was still at the window smiling at me knowingly, as though it had seen exactly what i had seen and it was relishing it / and i knew not to make eye contact because i would see terrible terrible things / and i tried to drive away / but i drove the car into a damn ditch / because i was panicking and crying / and the roof of the car got smashed / and the abomination pulled my dad out / and dragged him through the mud like a rag doll / and kept making me see mayas spine being torn out over and over, / and the rest is just, shit on repeat. crashing the car. the monster running across the field like a sick shadow. the smile. lying in the mud / etc / until i woke up / i dont know if im okay / something feels heavy / there is no way to show or maybe even describe / the heaviness of the dream / how heavy that monstrous thing felt / it was like / bending time and space / it had gravity / and i feel like its still here / like / that feeling is stuck somewhere in me / that this heavy thing / this sick, perverse, corrupted thing / is looking at me / or thinking of me maybe / and i can feel it / as though even just by thinking of me it makes me feel like my bones are made of lead
Source: http://pastebin.com/yV67ttMY
Edit: Not allowed


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Dec 22, 2016)

When you say "Draw your dreams" You mean like in a thought bubble in comic books or in cloud of smoke like in cartoons? Or how bout the guy or gal of your dreams? Will it be animated or just a picture?


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2016)

You won't ever draw me dream.
You'd to busy masturbating to it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

in my dream i am sonic, but i was underwater and i was drowning, For some reason a few years ago, even though I was not having any dreams, I held my breath while I slept and began to struggle in bed trying to breathe until I could breathe again and had nights that I woke up scared.


----------



## migles (Dec 22, 2016)

@smileyhead damn, that was spot on!


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 22, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> i am standing on top of a hill. / there are mountains in the distance / the wheat is golden and so is the air. the sky is golden. / the wind is warm. / suddenly, somewhere far out in the field, a shadow rises from the ground. a towering, monstrous shape / it looked so dark and heavy / and its arms were so long compared to its legs / and it was covered in fur / oily black fur / it was so massive. massive enough it had its own gravity. when i say massive i don’t only mean big. i mean weighted. it looked so strong and slow / and then it dropped onto all fours / and fucking started running so fast / towards me / that it almost became flat. like a shadow / and i turned around and ran. and my family was in a car behind me, and i was trying to get into the drivers seat / but the door wouldnt close / and the fucking. the abomination reached the top of the hill and then the side of the car, and i managed to close the door but its face was in the window / and its face / had no fur. its face was human / on this disproportionately huge body / this small, gruesomely smiling human face, that i didnt recognize / and it made me hallucinate. / i knew we were “safe” in the car (it couldn’t come in unless invited in. this is a pact little i made with all the monsters) / but / it made me see things. it made me think that it smashed a fist through the window / and maya screamed and leaned forward into the front of the car / and the monster just. stuck two fingers into her forehead. piercing through her skull / and pulled out her fucking spine through the hole / and i saw that motion / over and over / and over / maybe six times in quick succession. and i couldnt wake up / and her spine was hanging out of her fucking forehead / i have no idea / how my brain / came up with such a vivid and horrifying image / it felt so disgustingly real / and then i “woke up” in the dream, and the monster was still at the window smiling at me knowingly, as though it had seen exactly what i had seen and it was relishing it / and i knew not to make eye contact because i would see terrible terrible things / and i tried to drive away / but i drove the car into a damn ditch / because i was panicking and crying / and the roof of the car got smashed / and the abomination pulled my dad out / and dragged him through the mud like a rag doll / and kept making me see mayas spine being torn out over and over, / and the rest is just, shit on repeat. crashing the car. the monster running across the field like a sick shadow. the smile. lying in the mud / etc / until i woke up / i dont know if im okay / something feels heavy / there is no way to show or maybe even describe / the heaviness of the dream / how heavy that monstrous thing felt / it was like / bending time and space / it had gravity / and i feel like its still here / like / that feeling is stuck somewhere in me / that this heavy thing / this sick, perverse, corrupted thing / is looking at me / or thinking of me maybe / and i can feel it / as though even just by thinking of me it makes me feel like my bones are made of lead
> Source: http://pastebin.com/yV67ttMY


OP updated.


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> When you say "Draw your dreams" You mean like in a thought bubble in comic books or in cloud of smoke like in cartoons? Or how bout the guy or gal of your dreams? Will it be animated or just a picture?


wot


DinohScene said:


> You won't ever draw me dream.
> You'd to busy masturbating to it.


But I'm not gay. ;o;


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 22, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> But I'm not gay. ;o;



You sure you want to try it out?

Anyway, draw me a Cat Noir~


----------



## xtheman (Dec 22, 2016)

I had a dream that it snowed and I stole a PS4 Pro and a PS VR. draw pls


----------



## mocalacace (Dec 22, 2016)

This guy will paint your dream


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 22, 2016)

Too weird to post here.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 22, 2016)

BlueFox gui said:


> in my dream i am sonic, but i was underwater and i was drowning, For some reason a few years ago, even though I was not having any dreams, I held my breath while I slept and began to struggle in bed trying to breathe until I could breathe again and had nights that I woke up scared.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 22, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> View attachment 72721


You put a smile on my face, thank you ^ ^


----------



## iAqua (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm eating, a feast, food. kthxbai


----------



## gnmmarechal (Dec 22, 2016)

I dreamt I was being tortured. My nails were being removed.


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 23, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> I had a dream that it snowed and I stole a PS4 Pro and a PS VR. draw pls




 


gnmmarechal said:


> I dreamt I was being tortured. My nails were being removed.




 


iAqua said:


> I'm eating, a feast, food. kthxbai


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 23, 2016)

I had a dream I was in wave race 64 and a killer whale was about to eat me.


----------



## migles (Dec 23, 2016)

i once i dreamt, i woke up in a beach in a strange area... i thought it was real.. there was a lot of shit in the midle, there was this girl who could play an instrument, i had to get several others... but in the end there was this egg, the habitants didn't want to wake up this egg because apparently they would all die. in the end this fish woke up and i woke up lost thinking of all that adventure i just had

so, can you draw this fish?


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 23, 2016)

I need to have less lewd dreams. 

How 'bout... Me, and some other furry, in a Mario 64-esque enviroment?



smileyhead said:


> But I'm not gay. ;o;


Or are you?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 23, 2016)

CeeDee said:


> Me, and some other furry, in a Mario 64-esque enviroment?


Doing what?


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 23, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Doing what? View attachment 72783


Non-lewd things. I don't trust you drawing lewd CeeDee.


----------



## Zyteus (Dec 23, 2016)

Jesus and I were having a dick measuring contest but he won cuz he wasn't circumcised


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 23, 2016)

Zyteus said:


> Jesus and I were having a dick measuring contest but he won cuz he wasn't circumcised


I won't draw that. ._.


----------



## bitjacker (Dec 23, 2016)

I once dreamt I was a hughmongus purple killer jellyfish. I turned back into a person and walked out of the ocean. The transformation  hurt. (had recently scuba dived in thailand and saw a huge purple jellyfish)


----------



## SomeGamer (Dec 23, 2016)

Fun fact: before sleep, my grandpa switches on his MP3 player, starts the FM radio function and puts in his earphones. It plays the whole time until he wakes up. As a result, he always has dreams of the evening news.


----------



## ItsKipz (Dec 23, 2016)

i once had a dream that i was dreaming about someone dreaming about a fish


----------



## Kingy (Dec 23, 2016)

I once dreamed about me being in a zombie invasion, and I was in this buildings with balconies. I was in the middle of the 3 platforms, and on top of me there was an idiotic zombie, and under was like a Kim Jong-Un zombie, fat and never smiles. I was with some random guy who I didn't know, but I hated for some reason, so I was like 'fuck this' and walked away leaving him on the 2nd platform. I woke up, and luckily no violence happened in the dream.

It was night and foggy.


----------



## Calafska (Feb 3, 2017)

Pls draw me listening to this awesome track *( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------

